# pop-up adobe flash player 9



## fransroos (Aug 14, 2006)

I have that irritating pop-up of the adobe flash player that i don't want because it blew my windows 98se. but i can't get rid of the pop-up. How cab I abort that pop-up??


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A lot of websites use the Flash Player plug-in, which is why they ask you to install it.

You can download version 9.0.16.0 from here.

If you're still using Windows 98/98SE, you can probably get away with using version 7.0.19.0, which is downloadable from the same website.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fransroos (Aug 14, 2006)

I really don't want it. How I can abort that iirating pop-up.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If a website needs that plug-in to display its contents correctly, it's going to ask for it. Just ignore and close the prompt.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fransroos (Aug 14, 2006)

It pop-ups random at any site i look at and also during a session it pop-ups.
pls what can i do?


----------

